# Luster dust for bath bombs and bubble bars?



## LadyWild827 (Mar 20, 2016)

just wonder where would be a great website to buy luster dust that makes the bath water shimmery?


----------



## LadyWild827 (Mar 28, 2016)

Bump???


----------



## lsg (Mar 28, 2016)

I would think that a sparkly skin-safe mica would work.


----------



## LadyWild827 (Apr 2, 2016)

I've tried Mica in my bath bombs but it just sticks all over the tub and skin.


----------

